# Something odd with a thread title.



## SueDonJ (Jul 29, 2013)

On the Marriott forum title page look at the "Submit Your Vacation Preferences Now!" title.  Why is the multi-page sequencing that follows the title different from all the others on the page?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 5, 2013)

I noticed that the other day also. It appears to be backward and the page icon and brackets are out of place.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> On the Marriott forum title page look at the "Submit Your Vacation Preferences Now!" title.  Why is the multi-page sequencing that follows the title different from all the others on the page?



That can happen when you merge threads, if the merged threads have a different name.


----------

